# Plants available



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Finally got some free time to do a bit of trimming and I should have lots of stuff available. I should have plenty or H. polysperma 'Ceylon' (at least 30 stems) and H. polysperma 'Sunset'. These will grow well in non-CO2 tanks and maybe too fast if you use CO2.

Ah, I can't really list how much I have until I get the tank trimmed so here is where the pics of the tank are. I should have a minimum of 6 stems of most everything that is in the tank by the end of today and will update this once I finish trimming and replanting. I really let the tank go too long between trims (again).

I can ship or we can make plans to meet somewhere this evening or tomorrow. Will also trade plants for beer


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

I need some of those stems, I probably should just buy some from ya...that top shelf you drink is kinda $$$:mrgreen:. I'll call ya if I can get over that way.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good Dave...a 6pack of Guinness isn't too pricey but cash works too ;-)

I really don't know how many stems I am gonna have, the tank was very jungly and I have a lot of replanting to do. I do know I have the ones mentioned above along with Rotala sp. 'Ceylon' (plants from Ceylon seem to grow really fast), Rotala rotundifolia, maybe some Rotala macrandra 'Green', one medium size Red Tiger Lotus, and plenty (at least 18 stems) of L. aromatica but the color has faded a bit. 

I will get quantities and prices up once I figure out how much I have.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you have any Rotala macrandra 'Green' let me know please


----------

